# Medical Marijuana in 2nd location



## Joe Fumeux (Jun 9, 2010)

Hey all, I am a medical marijuana patient in San Diego County in California and will be moving up to Spokane, Washington to go to school at the end of this summer. When I move up to Washington, I obviously want to have access to meds as I did here at home. Is the process in Washington different and will I run into any difficulties when I attempt to get another card for a 2nd state? I want to get as much information about what I need to do for this process and how each region will be different before the time to move comes. Thanks a ton. 

À votre santé
Joey


----------

